# truck/ van tool boxes



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

im sure we all know the only way to do the satellite thing is to have a nice tool box/ cabinet set up. right now i have some plastic filing cabinets and a metal box. i wanted to explore some other options and i sure u guys know where to look. like not to long ago i saw a box that sat in the bed and was a big drawer it was very sweet but it was in NY, thats a drive for me... lol


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Start your search here and of course "google"

http://www.weatherguard.com/

The drawer your looking for

http://www.weatherguard.com/truck_tool_boxes/view_products.php?subcat_id=18


----------



## Floyd (Nov 10, 2004)

Those floor drawer units aren't cheap, but they sure increase your storage space and accesibility for often-used items. Be sure to get one that you can walk on without damaging it.

Here's another source: http://www.americanvan.com/


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

Glad to read about your interest in a tool / parts organizer for your van. I have seen many installers vans that are a miss. Having an organized van will make you more efficient and productive. Thus, better for your bottom line.


----------

